# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Aqua Dongle تحديثات :  Aqua-Dongle ***A.I.O Module V1.3*** [Huawei Special] 05 Dec 2019

## mohamed73

*Aqua-Dongle v1.3 Public Release*  *What is Aqua-Dongle ?*
Aqua-Dongle is Multi-Language Gsm Service Software with Promising future,
Software is Designed to have Multi-Language Support and No Internet  Connection so users get full Control over and can be easily switched to  multiple systems with unique version token system users can use it for  lifetime.  *Why Aqua-Dongle ?*
With Initial Public Release We have Added Wide Range of features and  there is alot more comming, so if you think its not good enough at the  moment be sure to check our future work, other benefits include Free  Files Server, Multi Language Support, and Offline usage.            *Details*
  Code: *Huawei Module* 
[x] No Need Activation
[x] No Need Credits
[x] No Need Server 
[Download Mode]
-Added Automatic/Manual Detection  
-Remove Frp Lock
-Factory Reset
-Unlock Bootloader
-Debrick/Repair Device
-Full Device Info 
[Adb Mode]
-Enable Adb [mtp]
-Remove Frp/Huawei ID [Adb] 
	Code: 
	HiSilicon Honor KIRIN650
HiSilicon Honor KIRIN655
HiSilicon Honor KIRIN658
HiSilicon Honor KIRIN659
HiSilicon Honor KIRIN685
HiSilicon Honor KIRIN950
HiSilicon Honor KIRIN955
HiSilicon Honor KIRIN960
HiSilicon Honor KIRIN970
Huawei Mate 10 BLA-L29 (Huawei Blanc)
Huawei Mate 9 Porsche Design LON-L29 (Huawei Long Island)
Huawei Mate 9 MHA-L09 (Huawei Manhattan)
Huawei Mate 9 MHA-L29 (Huawei Manhattan)
Huawei Mate 9 MHA-AL00 (Huawei Manhattan)
Huawei Mate 9 MHA-TL00 (Huawei Manhattan)
Huawei Mate 9 Pro 128GB LON-AL10 (Huawei Long Island)
Huawei Mate 9 Pro 64GB LON-AL00 (Huawei Long Island)
Huawei Honor V9 128GB DUK-TL30 (Huawei Duke)
Huawei P10 Plus VKY-L29 128GB (Huawei Vicky)
Huawei Honor V9 SIM 64GB DUK-AL20 (Huawei Duke)
Huawei P10 64GB VTR-L29 (Huawei Victoria)
Huawei P10 Plus VKY-L09 64GB (Huawei Vicky)
Huawei P10 Plus VKY-AL00 256GB (Huawei Vicky)
Huawei P10 Plus VKY-L29 64GB (Huawei Vicky)
Huawei P10 64GB VTR-AL00 (Huawei Victoria)
Huawei Mate 9 MHA-AL00 (Huawei Manhattan)
Huawei P10 32GB VTR-L09 (Huawei Victoria)
Huawei P10 128GB VTR-AL00 (Huawei Victoria)
Huawei P10 Plus VKY-AL00 64GB (Huawei Vicky)
Huawei P10 Plus VKY-AL00 128GB (Huawei Vicky)
Huawei Honor 8 Pro 64GB DUK-L09 (Huawei Duke)
Huawei Honor 9 STF-AL10 64GB (Huawei Stanford)
Huawei P10 JP 64GB VTR-L29B (Huawei Victoria)
Huawei P10 Plus JP VKY-L29A 64GB (Huawei Vicky)
Huawei Honor 9 STF-AL00 64GB (Huawei Stanford)
Huawei Honor 9 STF-AL10 128GB (Huawei Stanford)
Huawei Honor 9 STF-L09 (Huawei Stanford)
Huawei Nova 2s 64GB HWI-AL00 (Huawei Hawaii)
Huawei Nova 2s 64GB HWI-TL00 (Huawei Hawaii)
Huawei Nova 2s 64GB HWI-AL00 (Huawei Hawaii)
Huawei MediaPad M5 10.8 WiFi CMR-W09 32GB (Huawei Cameron)
Huawei MediaPad M5 8.4 WiFi SHT-W09 64GB (Huawei Schubert)
Huawei MediaPad M5 Pro 10.8 WiFi CMR-W19 128GB (Huawei Cameron Pro)
Huawei MediaPad M5 10.8 CMR-AL09 64GB (Huawei Cameron)
Huawei MediaPad M5 8.4 SHT-AL09 32GB (Huawei Schubert)
Huawei MediaPad M5 Pro 10.8 CMR-AL19 64GB (Huawei Cameron Pro)
Huawei P9 EVA-L19
Huawei P9 EVA-AL10
Huawei P9 Plus VIE-L29 (Huawei Vienna)
Huawei P9 EVA-L29
Huawei P9 Plus VIE-L09 (Huawei Vienna)
Huawei P9 EVA-L09
Huawei P9 EVA-DL00
Huawei P9 EVA-TL00
Huawei Honor V8 64GB KNT-AL20 (Huawei Knight)
Huawei P9 Plus VIE-AL10 (Huawei Vienna)
Huawei P9 EVA-AL00
Huawei Honor Note 8 EDI-AL10 (Huawei Edison)
Huawei Mate 8 32GB NXT-AL10 (Huawei Next)
Huawei Mate 8 64GB NXT-AL10 (Huawei Next)
Huawei Mate 8 32GB NXT-CL00 (Huawei Next)
Huawei Mate 8 32GB NXT-DL00 (Huawei Next)
Huawei Mate 8 32GB NXT-TL00 (Huawei Next)
Huawei Mate 8 128GB NXT-AL10 (Huawei Next)
Huawei Mate 8 32GB NXT-L29 (Huawei Next)
Huawei Mate 8 64GB NXT-L09 (Huawei Next)
Huawei Honor V8 64GB KNT-TL00 (Huawei Knight)
Huawei Honor V8 32GB KNT-AL10 (Huawei Knight)
Huawei Honor V8 32GB KNT-UL10 (Huawei Knight)
Huawei Mate 8 32GB eH880
Huawei Honor 8 FRD-AL10 (Huawei Faraday)
Huawei Honor 8 LTE FRD-AL00 (Huawei Faraday)
Huawei Honor 8 LTE-A US FRD-L04 (Huawei Faraday)
Huawei Honor Note 8 EDI-DL00 (Huawei Edison)
Huawei Honor 8 FRD-TL00 (Huawei Faraday)
Huawei MediaPad M3 BTV-DL09 32GB (Huawei Beethoven)
Huawei MediaPad M3 BTV-DL09 64GB (Huawei Beethoven)
Huawei Honor 8 LTE-A FRD-L19 (Huawei Faraday)
Huawei Honor 8 LTE-A US FRD-L14 (Huawei Faraday)
Huawei MediaPad M3 WiFi BTV-W09 32GB (Huawei Beethoven)
Huawei Honor Magic NTS-AL00 (Huawei Natasha)
Huawei Honor 8 FRD-L02 (Huawei Faraday)
Huawei Honor 8 LTE-A FRD-L09 (Huawei Faraday)
Huawei P10 Lite Dual SIM LTE
Huawei WAS-LX1A [Warsaw]
Huawei WAS-L21A [Warsaw]
Huawei Honor 8 Youth Edition Dual SIM TD-LTE CN 64GB
Huawei PRA-AL00X [Huawei Prague]
Huawei Honor 8 Lite 2017 Dual SIM TD-LTE
Huawei WAS-AL00 [Warsaw]
Huawei Honor 8 Youth Edition Dual SIM TD-LTE CN 32GB
Huawei PRA-AL00 [Huawei Prague]
Huawei P8 Lite 2017 Dual SIM LTE AM
Huawei PRA-LX3 [Huawei Prague]
Huawei PRA-L23 [Huawei Prague]
Huawei Nova Lite Dual SIM TD-LTE
Huawei PRA-LX2 [Huawei Prague]
Huawei Honor 8 Youth Edition Dual SIM TD-LTE CN 64GB
Huawei PRA-TL10 [Huawei Prague]
Huawei P10 Lite Dual SIM LTE
Huawei WAS-LX3 [Warsaw]
Huawei P10 Lite LTE-A
Huawei WAS-L03T [Warsaw]
Huawei P10 Lite Dual SIM LTE
Huawei WAS-LX1 [Warsaw]
Huawei P10 Lite Dual SIM TD-LTE
Huawei WAS-LX2 [Warsaw]
Huawei P10 Lite Dual SIM TD-LTE
Huawei WAS-L22J [Warsaw]
Huawei Be Y Phone 2
Huawei WAS-LX2J [Warsaw]
Huawei G10 Dual SIM TD-LTE CN
Huawei RNE-AL00 [Huawei Rhone]
Huawei G10 Plus [Huawei Rhone]
Huawei Mate 10 Lite [Huawei Rhone]
Huawei Honor Changwan 7X Dual SIM TD-LTE CN 64GB
Huawei BND-AL10 [Huawei Bond]
Huawei Honor WaterPlay 10.1 Global TD-LTE
Huawei HDN-L09 64GB [Huawei Haydn]
Huawei Honor WaterPlay 10.1 WiFi
Huawei HDN-W09 32GB [Huawei Haydn]
Huawei dtab d-01k LTE-A 32GB
Huawei HDN-L1JB [Huawei Haydn]
Huawei WaterPlay 10.1 [Huawei Haydn]
Huawei Honor Changwan 7X Dual SIM TD-LTE CN 32GB
Huawei BND-TL10 [Huawei Bond]
Huawei Mate 10 Lite Dual SIM LTE-A
Huawei RNE-L21 [Huawei Rhone]
Huawei RNE-LX1 [Huawei Rhone]
Huawei Mate 10 Lite LTE-A
Huawei RNE-L01 [Huawei Rhone]
Huawei MediaPad M3 Lite 10 WP
Huawei HDN-W09 [Huawei Haydn]
Huawei Mate 10 Lite Dual SIM TD-LTE JP
Huawei RNE-L22J [Huawei Rhone]
Huawei Honor 7X Dual SIM TD-LTE EMEA 64GB
Huawei BND-L21 [Huawei Bond]
Huawei Honor 7X Dual SIM TD-LTE NA 32GB
Huawei BND-L24 [Huawei Bond]
Huawei Honor Changwan 7X Dual SIM TD-LTE CN 32GB
Huawei BND-AL10 [Huawei Bond]
Huawei Enjoy 7S Dual SIM TD-LTE CN 32GB
Huawei FIG-AL00 [Huawei Figo]
Huawei Honor 9 Lite Dual SIM TD-LTE CN 64GB
Huawei LLD-AL00 [Huawei Leland]
Huawei Honor 9 Youth Edition [Huawei Leland]
Huawei Enjoy 7S Dual SIM TD-LTE CN 64GB
Huawei FIG-AL10 [Huawei Figo]
Huawei Honor 9 Lite Dual SIM TD-LTE CN 32GB
Huawei LLD-AL10 [Huawei Leland]
Huawei Honor 9 Youth Edition [Huawei Leland]
Huawei Honor 9 Lite Dual SIM LTE EMEA 32GB
Huawei LLD-L31 [Huawei Leland]
Huawei Enjoy 7S Dual SIM TD-LTE CN 64GB
Huawei FIG-TL10 [Huawei Figo]
Huawei Honor 9 Lite Dual SIM TD-LTE IN 64GB
Huawei LLD-L22A [Huawei Leland]
Huawei LLD-AL10 [Huawei Leland]
Huawei Mate 10 Lite Dual SIM LTE-A LATAM
Huawei RNE-L23 [Huawei Rhone]
Huawei RNE-LX3 [Huawei Rhone]
Huawei Mate 10 Lite LTE-A LATAM
Huawei RNE-L03 [Huawei Rhone]
Huawei Mate SE Dual SIM LTE-A LATAM
Huawei BND-L34 [Huawei Bond]
Huawei Enjoy 8 Plus Dual SIM TD-LTE CN
Huawei FLA-AL20 128GB [Huawei Florida]
Huawei dtab Compact d-02k LTE-A
Huawei HDL-L0J [Huawei Handel]
Huawei Honor 9i 2018 Dual SIM TD-LTE CN 64GB
Huawei LLD-AL20 [Huawei Leland 2]
Huawei Honor 9N [Huawei Leland 2]
Huawei Honor 9i 2018 Dual SIM TD-LTE CN 128GB
Huawei LLD-AL30 [Huawei Leland 2]
Huawei Honor 9N [Huawei Leland 2]
Huawei Enjoy 8 Plus Dual SIM TD-LTE CN
Huawei FLA-AL10 64GB [Huawei Florida]
Huawei Enjoy 8 Plus Dual SIM TD-LTE CN
Huawei FLA-AL00 32GB [Huawei Florida]
Huawei Enjoy 8 Plus Dual SIM TD-LTE CN
Huawei FLA-TL00 32GB [Huawei Florida]
Huawei MediaPad M5 Lite 10 TD-LTE
Huawei BAH2-L09 64GB [Huawei Bach 2]
Huawei MediaPad M5 Lite 10 WiFi
Huawei BAH2-W09 32GB [Huawei Bach 2]
Huawei MediaPad T5 TD-LTE
Huawei AGS2-L03 32GB [Huawei Agassi 2]
Huawei Honor Pad 5 TD-LTE CN
Huawei AGS2-AL00HN [Huawei Agassi 2]
Huawei Honor Pad 5 WiFi Premium Edition 64GB
Huawei AGS2-W09CHN [Huawei Agassi 2]
Huawei Honor Pad 5 WiFi Premium Edition 128GB
Huawei AGS2-W09CHN [Huawei Agassi 2]
Huawei Honor Pad 5 WiFi Standard Edition 32GB
Huawei AGS2-W09BHN [Huawei Agassi 2]
Huawei Honor Waterplay 8 WiFi
Huawei HDL-W09 [Huawei Handel]
Huawei MediaPad M5 Lite 10 TD-LTE
Huawei BAH2-L09 32GB [Huawei Bach 2]
Huawei MediaPad M5 Lite 10 WiFi
Huawei BAH2-W19 64GB [Huawei Bach 2]
Huawei Honor 6X Premium Edition Dual SIM TD-LTE
Huawei BLN-AL20 64GB [Huawei Berlin]
Huawei Honor 6X Premium Edition Dual SIM TD-LTE
Huawei BLN-AL10 32GB [Huawei Berlin]
Huawei Honor 6X Standard Edition Dual SIM TD-LTE
Huawei BLN-TL00 32GB [Huawei Berlin]
Huawei Honor 6X Standard Edition Dual SIM TD-LTE
Huawei BLN-TL10 [Huawei Berlin]
Huawei Mate 9 Lite Dual SIM LTE-A LATAM
Huawei BLL-L23 64GB [Huawei Brooklyn]
Huawei GR5 2017 [Huawei Brooklyn]
Huawei Honor 6X Dual SIM LTE-A US
Huawei BLN-L24 [Huawei Berlin]
Huawei GR5 2017 Dual SIM TD-LTE TW JP
Huawei BLL-L22 [Huawei Brooklyn]
Huawei P9 Lite 2017 Dual SIM LTE
Huawei PRA-LX1
Huawei P8 lite 2017 Dual SIM LTE
Huawei PRA-LA1 [Huawei Prague]
Huawei PRA-L31 [Huawei Prague]
Huawei Honor 6X Dual SIM TD-LTE
Huawei BLN-L22 [Huawei Berlin]
Huawei GR5 2017 Premium [Huawei Berlin]
Huawei Honor 6X Dual SIM TD-LTE
Huawei BLN-L21 [Huawei Berlin]
Huawei GR5 2017 Dual SIM LTE-A EMEA
Huawei BLL-L21 [Huawei Brooklyn]
Huawei P9 Lite Dual SIM LTE
Huawei VNS-L23 [Huawei Venus]
Huawei G9 Dual SIM TD-LTE
Huawei VNS-DL00 [Huawei Venus]
Huawei G9 Youth Edition [Huawei Venus]
Huawei Honor 5C Dual SIM TD-LTE
Huawei NEM-UL10
Huawei Honor 5C Dual SIM TD-LTE
Huawei NEM-TL00
Huawei NEM-TL00H
Huawei Honor 5C Dual SIM TD-LTE
Huawei NEM-L22
Huawei Honor 5C Dual SIM TD-LTE
Huawei NEM-AL10
Huawei G9 Dual SIM TD-LTE
Huawei VNS-TL00 [Huawei Venus]
Huawei G9 Youth Edition [Huawei Venus]
Huawei P9 Lite Dual SIM LTE
Huawei VNS-L21 [Huawei Venus]
Huawei VNS-L31 [Huawei Venus]
Huawei P9 Lite LTE NA
Huawei VNS-L53 [Huawei Venus]
Huawei P9 Lite Dual SIM TD-LTE
Huawei VNS-L22 [Huawei Venus]
Huawei Honor 8 Smart [Huawei Venus]
Huawei Honor 5C Dual SIM LTE
Huawei NEM-L51
Huawei Honor 5C Dual SIM LTE
Huawei NEM-L21
Huawei Honor 7 Lite
Huawei GT3 Dual SIM LTE
Huawei NEM-L31
Huawei Honor 5C
Huawei P9 Lite LTE-A
Huawei VNS-L01 [Huawei Venus]
Huawei Mate 10 Pro BLA-AL00 (Huawei Blanc)
Huawei Mate 10 ALP-AL00 (Huawei Alps)
Huawei Mate 10 ALP-L29 (Huawei Alps)
Huawei Mate 10 Pro BLA-L29 (Huawei Blanc)
Huawei Mate 10 Porsche Design BLA-L29 (Huawei Blanc)
Huawei Mate 10 ALP-L09 (Huawei Alps)
Huawei Mate 10 Pro BLA-L09 (Huawei Blanc)
Huawei Mate 10 ALP-AL00 (Huawei Alps)
Huawei Mate 10 ALP-TL00 (Huawei Alps)
Huawei Mate 10 BLA-TL00 (Huawei Blanc)
Huawei Mate 10 Pro US BLA-A09 (Huawei Blanc)
Huawei Honor V10 BKL-AL00 64GB (Huawei Berkeley)
Huawei Honor V10 BKL-AL20 128GB (Huawei Berkeley)
Huawei Honor View 10 Global BKL-L09 128GB (Huawei Berkeley)
Huawei Mate 10 BLA-AL00 (Huawei Blanc)
Huawei Mate RS Porsche Design 256GB NEO-AL00
Huawei Mate RS Porsche Design 512GB NEO-AL00
Huawei Honor 10 COL-AL10 64GB
Huawei Honor 10 COL-AL10 128GB
Huawei Mate 10 Pro 703HW (Huawei Blanc)
Huawei Honor 10 Global 128GB COL-L29
Huawei Honor Play APAC COR-AL00
Huawei Honor 10 GT
Huawei Nova 3 PAR-AL00 (Huawei Paris)
Huawei Honor Note 10 RVL-AL09 128GB (Huawei Ravel)
Huawei Honor Play APAC COR-AL10
Huawei Honor V10 BKL-AL20 128GB (Huawei Berkeley)
Huawei Honor V10 BKL-TL10 64GB (Huawei Berkeley)
Huawei Honor Note 10 RVL-AL09 128GB (Huawei Ravel)
Huawei Honor Note 10 RVL-AL09 64GB (Huawei Ravel)
Huawei Nova 3 PAR-TL20 (Huawei Paris)
Huawei Nova 3 APAC PAR-LX9 / PAR-L29 (Huawei Paris)
Huawei Nova 3 LTE-A EMEA PAR-L11 (Huawei Paris)
Huawei Nova 3 LTE-A EMEA PAR-LX1 / PAR-L21 (Huawei Paris)
Huawei Nova 3 LTE-A EMEA PAR-LX1M / PAR-L21M (Huawei Paris)
Huawei Honor Play Global COR-L29
Huawei Honor 10 Global 64GB COL-L29
Huawei Honor 10 4G+ COL-TL10 128GB
Huawei Honor 10 COL-AL00 64GB    *How to Download Setup ?*
Setup can Only Be Obtained from Your Reseller or Support Team.
Verificiation is Required!   *How to Buy ?* *OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTORS AND RESELLERS*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Grab It Now*  
Aqua-Dongle.com

----------

